# revdep-rebuild broken .so not owned by any package? 'solved'

## andi_s

hallo,

ich bekomme diese ausgabe (2.6.37-gentoo x86_64):

```

# revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 49% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/614/1/.cp/libswt-gnome-gtk-3557.so (requires libgnome-2.so.0

libgnomeui-2.so.0

libgnomevfs-2.so.0)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/614/1/.cp/libswt-gnome-gtk-3557.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/eclipse-3.5/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/614/1/.cp/libswt-gnome-gtk-3557.so -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann benoetigt ein eclipse-bundle die besagten libgnome.so's und da das bundle kein package ist koennen die abhaengigkeit nicht aufgeloest werden.

es waere nett, wenn mir jemand sagen koennte welches eclipse-'bundle' (plugin!?) das problem verursacht.

dankeLast edited by andi_s on Sat Feb 12, 2011 3:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lxg

Das ist vermutlich eine Datei aus einem Eclipse-OSGi-Bundle, dass Du über Eclipse installiert hast.

----------

## andi_s

also die library, die das problem verursacht, ist teil des "Android Development Tools"

zuerst wollte ich eigentlich die fehlenden gnome-libraries emergen, allerdings wuerde dort auch eine menge zeug wie "x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme" mitinstalliert werden und noch ein paar weitere gnome-abhaengigkeiten. ich habe mich daher dafuer  entschieden einfach die .so in einen backup-ordner zu verschieben, da ich denke/hoffe das diese .so auf meinem system gar nicht benoetigt wird... nun laeuft revdep-rebuild wenigstens fehlerfrei durch.

----------

